# red spots around 10 month's old mouth?? HELP!



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I know "baby acne" is normal.

But DS is almost 11 months and lately he has a rash/ acne around his lips/ mouth, a little on his cheek. Could there be a food allergy (no history in our family... but...)? Is it something to do with nursing (he is barely on solids yet)?

I know it will go away, but what I want to know is what may be causing it?
Any ideas mamas?


----------



## plantmommy (Jun 7, 2004)

Is he teething/drooling?


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

No drool. Possibly tooth #7 breaking soon... but none of the typical teething drool AT ALL!

I notice it after he eats and/ or nurses. I think I may have to start keeping track of the foods and when it is worse and when it is less.

But I didn't know if it could be related to nursing and I don't have nay knowledge about food allergies b/c we have none at all on either side of the family so I don't know what to look for or how to figure it out?
eeek!


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

I just noticed some sort of rash/acne on my baby as well, right near his lips. He's close to 8 months. I'm not sure what it is but thought I would wait it out. I thought it was an owie mark at first, but now it looks more like rash, or a cold sore... ?


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AugustineM*
I just noticed some sort of rash/acne on my baby as well. He's close to 8 months. I'm not sure what it is but thought I would wait it out. I thought it was an owie mark at first, but now it looks more like rash, or a cold sore... ?

YES YES YES -- part of it DOES almost look like a cold sore on his lips. So WHAT IS IT?
Anyone??


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

What if it is a cold sore? What if they're just getting exposed to the Herpes type I virus? That thought crossed my mind. Although my mom said she sort of remembered me having a similar type of red spotting around my mouth but she couldn't remember what it was.... I'm going to search on the internet.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I had a cold sore and so did DS about a month or two ago, so he very well may have been exposed. But there are also spots on the area below his nose and above his lip. And a spot or 2 on his cheek...
where is that new baby instruction manual he was born with?








let's share what we find out.

my sneaking suspicion is maybe a food allergy since we just started DS on solids recently. He is a "cheerios" fan ( we buy the whole grain organic version) -- maybe wheat?????

We also have a licking dog -- but I always try to wipe down DS after a love attack from the mutt.

????


----------



## AugustineM (Mar 21, 2005)

Hmmm, yes, let's definitely share what we find out. It sounds similar. I've noticed a couple little dots on his cheeks, but he has one larger one above his lip -- that's the one that started out looking like a cold sore -- a little blistery or something. I looked really quick on the internet and there is something called gingivostomatitis (yikes) that is basically a baby mouth herpes infection. It sounds bad but really it's not. It's that they got exposed to the type 1 virus and it sort of went crazy. They said it should go away within 10 days, but your baby might be miserable. The thing is, it's mostly on the inside of the mouth... I don't know if it's that because he seems fine... I guess we'll just wait and see!


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

Update:

I know it's only been a little more than 24 hours, but here's what I am leaning towards... food allergy.

My DS is 10.5 months old and barely doing solids. And when he does eat he is extremely picky and takes very small portions. No problem, we don't force. Well the one thing he seems to LOVE are cheerios (we get the organic whole grain version) We use the O's to disguise other food to get some variety in his diet. This has been tghe routine fofr a couple of weeks. Also every now and again in a restaurant I will give him sime bites of plain bread. Noticed rash then too.
So for about 36 hours now we have been wheat free -- and his skin is clear as day!!! Also less crankiness, better poops, sleeping better, you name it.

So I am thinking maybe we have a wheat allergy. I never worried about that b/c we have NO family history of ANY food allergies.

My brother is a pediatrician so I may speak to him about it...
and then of course see our doc.

AugustineM... and diet suspects with you guys?


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

Lula developed a rash around that same age. It was diagnosed as perioral dermatitis (which just means 'a rash around the mouth'







) They don't really know the cause- some say use of steroid creams on the face, some say fluoride toothpaste, food allergy, etc.
Pictures of kids with perioral dermatitis: click

She is now almost*4* and she still has it. I used to have it too, for years, but it went away during pregancy and hasn't come back. It does seem to be food-related, as it will flare up for her after eating. But I can't pin down the cause! It would go away when I eliminated something, but then flare back up. I used to think it was dairy, but I removed ALL dairy, even hidden sources, from both of our diets- and it came back anyway. I suppose it could be wheat. It is especially aggravated by ranch dressing, Cheetos







: and butter/margarine if she gets it on her skin. It actually makes red welts.

The cool thing is, I finally found something that clears it up for her! Lansinoh! I tried every other topical treatment, and some helped a little- but Lansinoh works for her. She can finally go out in public with clear skin, which is great because she is suddenly starting to care if she's "pretty". Oh boy.

Anyway, all this to say, make sure you don't put Cortaid on it, and try Lansinoh.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Not to butt in or anything but I was wondering....
Maybe it's yeast related? Somebody posted this link
http://yeastinfectionadvisor.com/yea...stionaire.html in another forum, I took the test, and found out that I have a major yeast problem. ds has been having problems, too (rashes, crankiness, dark circles under his eyes, etc) and I thought it was completely food related, and in a way it was. I eat too much food that contributes to the growth of yeast! So now we're on a long hard road to get the yeast under control. Anyhow, hth.


----------

